# Which cars and pick-ups had the 4 cylinder L engine?



## Pengyou (May 7, 2008)

I am looking for very practical, economical (cheap) transportation. I plan on driving about 50,000 miles next year but then only 10,000 miles every other year. I have heard that swapping a diesel into a nissan with a 4 cylinder L engine is not a very difficult job.

My hope is that the king cab has this kind of engine, even better a 4x4 king cab. 

Can you tell me which models have this kind of engine?


----------

